
Tesla Autopilot Review: Bikers Will Die - chrismealy
https://medium.com/@heatherknight/tesla-autopilot-review-bikers-will-die-212a8be4d8e7
======
11thEarlOfMar
Here's another reason, you may have seen it already.

There are going to be a non-trivial number of corner cases that will fake out
autonomous vehicle situational awareness. This one is a false lane departure
alert, triggered by a combination of shadows and repaving artifacts. The
actual lane marker is the yellow line in the lane barrier's shadow. If the car
were autonomous, would it have reacted in error?

[http://imgur.com/a/KnsXU](http://imgur.com/a/KnsXU)

Basically, fewer people will die in accidents as a result of autonomous
driving. I do believe that. But it will be a different set of people than
would have died without it. That will take a lot of legal wrangling to work
through.

------
microcolonel
> we stepped out of the car to take a photo, leaving the keys in the car, and
> this super capable intelligent car locked us out!

Somewhat off topic, but this is what I dislike about most products designed so
far in the third millennium. "cool", "sexy" approaches to simple problems
often provide little value, make the user feel inert, pointless, and out-of-
the loop. They make every user more vulnerable to emerging circumstances.

